# Eriksen al Tottenham, è ufficiale



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

Con una nota ufficiale il *Tottenham *comunica di aver prelevato dall'*Ajax Christian Eriksen.*


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2013)




----------



## alexrossonero (30 Agosto 2013)

Ennesima buona occasione non sfruttata.


----------



## Jerry West (30 Agosto 2013)

Che spreco di talento. Buona fortuna a colui che tra qualche anno sarà acquistato dal PSG di turno per 60/70 mln.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2013)

Ma tanto a noi non serviva un treq...ah no


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2013)

Beh sapendo di cedere Boateng.........


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2013)

sarebbe venuto di corsa da noi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2013)

Tanta roba il Tottenham. Ottimi gli arrivi di Chiriches, Eriksen e Lamela.


----------



## hiei87 (31 Agosto 2013)

E' come vedere la ragazza che ti piace andarsene via con il classico tamarro in ferrari....frizza....


----------



## Dexter (31 Agosto 2013)

"ti pare che galliani non lo conosce!!?!?!?!2211111!?!??!?!" cit.
ci tengo a ribadire,per chi non lo avesse letto (difficile,visto che l'ho scritto una ventina di volte) che galliani non sa chi sia


----------



## JulesWinnfield (31 Agosto 2013)

Noi per più o meno gli stessi soldi abbiamo preso super bomber mitra matri


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2013)




----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2013)

Avete dei rimpianti??? E per quale motivo??? Cioè l'abbiamo mai trattato?? Lui, Strootman, Maher e soci sono stati mai vicini al Milan?? Per me no e quindi rimpianti di cosa.


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2013)

Incredibile.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (31 Agosto 2013)

23 mln per chiriches ed eriksen.
maledetti petrodollari!!!!1111oneeleven


----------



## folletto (31 Agosto 2013)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> Che spreco di talento. Buona fortuna a colui che tra qualche anno sarà acquistato dal PSG di turno per 60/70 mln.



no dai, ma quali 70 mln, non è così forte sto qua.

Piuttosto quanto ha sborsato il Tottenham?


----------



## pennyhill (31 Agosto 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> no dai, ma quali 70 mln, non è così forte sto qua.
> 
> Piuttosto quanto ha sborsato il Tottenham?



13,5 fonte: comunicato Ajax.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (31 Agosto 2013)

un mitra in questo momento lo vorrei sul serio.


----------



## #Dodo90# (31 Agosto 2013)

Giuro, Allegri ha un'idea di calcio imbarazzante.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> un mitra in questo momento lo vorrei sul serio.



Sei stato accontentato con mitra matri


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Agosto 2013)

Inutile... dal momento che c'è Galliani al timone, finiremo per affondare


----------



## The P (31 Agosto 2013)

11 mln + Bonus Matri, Ingaggio 2.6mln annui

13,5mln Eriksen che può giocare vertice basso, mezzala o trequartista.


No ma, Matri "dopo attente osservazione, era quello che ci serviva" e Allegri non ha i giocatori a centrocampo, se potesse lui li prenderebbe.... davvero non capisco come l'80% dei tifosi vada ancora in giro a raccontare sta favoletta....


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> 11 mln + Bonus Matri, Ingaggio 2.6mln annui
> 
> 13,5mln Eriksen che può giocare vertice basso, mezzala o trequartista.
> 
> ...


Ma non solo Eriksen. Ci sono migliaia di calciatori che farebbero al caso nostro, solo che noi siamo fissati con Christian (il Milan non s'è MAI interessato a lui).


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Agosto 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> 11 mln + Bonus Matri, Ingaggio 2.6mln annui
> 
> 13,5mln Eriksen che può giocare vertice basso, mezzala o trequartista.
> 
> ...



non per difendere allegri , visto che lo definisco mediocre , pero se allegria chiede ozil e galliani gli risponde che non si puo comprare alla fine è costretto pure lui ad abbassare il tiro


----------



## The P (31 Agosto 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non per difendere allegri , visto che lo definisco mediocre , pero se allegria chiede ozil e galliani gli risponde che non si puo comprare alla fine è costretto pure lui ad abbassare il tiro



ma questi sono spifferi giornalistici. 

La realtà è che alla domanda sul mercato Allegri ha risposto: "Ho parlato con Galliani e siamo d'accordo che il Milan necessita di una prima punta".

Tutto il resto sono FAVOLE.

Ad allegri piacciono i De Jong, i Muntari, i Poli, i Montolivo, non gli Eriksen. Questa è la realtà.

Oltretutto ha ammesso, proprio ieri, che per lui il trequartista è un centrocampista, non un fantasista. Cos'altro deve fare per convincervi?


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> ma questi sono spifferi giornalistici.
> 
> La realtà è che alla domanda sul mercato Allegri ha risposto: "Ho parlato con Galliani e siamo d'accordo che il Milan necessita di una prima punta".
> 
> ...



Anche per me il trequartista è un centrocampista e non un'attaccante


----------



## The P (31 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Anche per me il trequartista è un centrocampista e non un'attaccante



ma è un concetto che ci sta, non dico che sia sbagliato. Però poi non diciamo Allegri mezzala vorrebbe dai giocatori di qualità, sulla trequarti Ozil, ecc ecc

ci rendiamo conto che si falsificano le sue parole e la realtà (vista la squadra che scende in campo) per trovare delle scusanti?

Il gioco di Allegri è questo. 3 mediani o centrocampisti di interdizione a centrocampo e un trequartista un po' più educato. E' la sua filosofia. Dimostrata in tutte le salse.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Agosto 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> ma questi sono spifferi giornalistici.
> 
> La realtà è che alla domanda sul mercato Allegri ha risposto: "Ho parlato con Galliani e siamo d'accordo che il Milan necessita di una prima punta".
> 
> ...



allegri vuole pure la mezz'ala sinistra tecnica eh non lo dicono gli spifferi giornalistici lo dice lui nella tesina solo che galliani con un budget da 10 mil solo matri è in grado di prendere


----------



## Hammer (31 Agosto 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> 23 mln per chiriches ed eriksen.
> maledetti petrodollari!!!!1111oneeleven



Eh ma noi non li abb.. Ah i soldi della champ.. Ops, "eh finiranno a bilancio"


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> ma è un concetto che ci sta, non dico che sia sbagliato. Però poi non diciamo Allegri mezzala vorrebbe dai giocatori di qualità, sulla trequarti Ozil, ecc ecc
> 
> ci rendiamo conto che si falsificano le sue parole e la realtà (vista la squadra che scende in campo) per trovare delle scusanti?
> 
> Il gioco di Allegri è questo. 3 mediani o centrocampisti di interdizione a centrocampo e un trequartista un po' più educato. E' la sua filosofia. Dimostrata in tutte le salse.



Il credo di Allegri è semplice, vuole che i suoi giocatori sappiano interpretare entrambe le fasi di gioco. Un giocatore per quanto tecnico e di qualità se non sa partecipare anche alla fase di non possesso non fa al caso suo. Esempio più eclatante? Ronaldinho. 

Ma non è Allegri pazzo, è il calcio moderno che "impone" questo per esser a certi livelli. Un Ronaldinho le grandi d'europa di fatto non se lo filano.

Aimè i calciatori di qualità che sappian fare entrambe le fasi costano tanto, esempio eclatante? Hamsik, che non a caso sognava. Il Milan certo calciatori di alto livello non se li può più permettere.

Anche nella sua tesina Allegri è chiaro. 4-3-1-2.

Perno davanti alla difesa dotato di capacità di interdizione, intelligenza tattica e dicreta capacità di impostazione. Modello? De Rossi.

Mezz'ali, una più difensiva ed una più offensiva, entrambe devono saper fare entrambe le fasi comunque. Certo una più votata all'attacco e l'altra meno. 

Ed il trequartista un rifinitore. Come può esser un Ozil appunto.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (1 Settembre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non per difendere allegri , visto che lo definisco mediocre , pero se allegria chiede ozil e galliani gli risponde che non si puo comprare alla fine è costretto pure lui ad abbassare il tiro



già che c'era poteva chiedere pure messi o iniesta. sarebbe stata la riprova del suo amore per la qualità.
ogni tanto vi rileggete, sì?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> allegri vuole pure la mezz'ala sinistra tecnica eh non lo dicono gli spifferi giornalistici lo dice lui nella tesina solo che galliani con un budget da 10 mil solo matri è in grado di prendere



mezzala sinistra? guarda un po' è un ruolo che può ricoprire eriksen. com'è che non ha chiesto lui?
lascia perdere la tesina; le idee possono cambiare, in special modo quando fai il grande salto.
anche mancini se volesse potrebbe dare un bel gioco (la lazio e la sua prima inter dovresti rammentarle), ma preferisce il catenaccio e affidarsi alle invenzioni dei singoli per non correre troppi rischi. la stessa filosofia che permea allegri da quando è al milan.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Settembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> già che c'era poteva chiedere pure messi o iniesta. sarebbe stata la riprova del suo amore per la qualità.
> ogni tanto vi rileggete, sì?



ma io vi chiedo se l'odio per allegri vi rende completamenti ciechi o cosa , quando allegri chiedeva i'm sick non ricordo un galliani che lo ha accontentato e non stiamo parlando di iniesta ma di un giocatore del napoli squadra di un livello minore rispetto al milan sia per blasone che economico . Chissa perche galliani accontenta allegri quando si tratta di matri , sarà perche matri era il classico giocatore in esubero e galliani è bravo a prendere solo quei giocatori ?
detto questo ricordo che io non sono mai stato sostenitore di allegri , pero se dobbiamo fare una critica almeno sia sensata


----------

